# Dark Realms (Mount Pleasant, MI)



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally finished the new website for our home haunt:

http://www.DarkRealmsHaunt.com


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

What kind of paint do you use for the blacklight reflective masks etc? I tried some recently and the effect was barely noticeable though maybe its cause I went with purple for the monsters or maybe the blacklight wasn't strong enough.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey,your just down the road. I will have to check you out.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

We've tried several types, and results definitely vary. The best advice I have is to go with the bright colors... Yellow, Orange, Red, Pink. The darker uv paint colors don't show up as well. I was painting a vampire tiki statue last night (adding uv paint over a regular paint job), and I made his hair purple (on top of the pre-existing black). It didn't show up AT ALL!

This is our first year for the black light haunt, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

I checked out your website, and from your FAQ page, I liked the following:

Oct. 31: 6pm - 7pm "Less scary" hour for younger children and cowards


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice photos. I cannot seem to get a good shot of my favorite stuff even if it glows brightly. Looks great to me DarkTiki.


----------

